# Hi Pleased To Know Im Not Alone



## Kms14 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi everyone,
my name is Kate and I am 13 years old. I suffer from pannic attacks and have suffered from them for about three years.
Recently I have been getting these strange feelings. I did a search for panic attacks on the web and came accross depersonalization and derealization (sorry if i spelt it wrong :? ).
And anyway I came accross this about one month ago and looked at the symptoms (again sorry about the spelling) and realised this was how i felt. Im new to dp/dr and I would like to get some more information on it. I've looked on the net but have only found the symptoms and nothing much else.
Sorry for the long post.
Any help or information would be appreciated


----------



## jlr19 (Dec 4, 2006)

Yea, I also just stumbled into this site. I was feeling depressed, though, not having panic attacks. There isn't really alot on this disorder, so this site seems to be the best thing. Just reading posts, how other people feel, etc. has been helpful for me, if only to not feel so alone in my situation. I've only been on this site for a few days, and I just registered today. Hope this site helps you, and that you find what you're looking for. :wink:


----------



## Kms14 (Nov 24, 2006)

Yeah all I can really find on this disorder is the symptoms and that it, i've seen phycologists for my panic attacks but none of them expplained dp and dr to me.


----------

